# RecipeDB - Aussie Pale



## Airgead (10/2/08)

Aussie Pale  Ale - English Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes My standard year round beer.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 20mins)    20 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 10mins)    15 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     600 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 34.2 IBU   Efficiency 81%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 15 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------

